# New swift motorhome - tv aerial fitting



## 96837 (Dec 1, 2005)

:? Hi,
we've just got an (almost) new Swift motorhome. So far so good. I've got a freeview adaptor for my laptop which works great (using the home aerial) but now I want to get it working in the motorhome.
The motorhome has an aerial socket, but I can't find any reference to the wiring in the manual. Are aerials easy to fit? What is the simplist/most economic way to get freeview reception?
thanks


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

hi, there apears to be a tread runing about this "freview in your van" and what swift do you have


----------



## 96837 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks. I read the "freeview in your van" thread. My question is a bit more specific, i.e.

a) do I need to get an external aerial to get freeview (I'll find this out next week when I make my next trip).

b) How hard is it to fit an external aerial. Is there any wiring already behind the factory fitted aerial socket. If so, where does it go.

For info, the swift is a 630l, 2005 model I think.

Unless I get advice to the contrary, I'll do some exploratory unscrewing at the weekend and try and find some wires.

update - I've just ordered a "status 315" omnidirectional aerial which is the same model that swift fit if you order it as an option on a new one. I'm just assuming that
a) it's an OK aerial
b) it's not too hard to fit


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I have a 630L that came with the aerial installed (2004 model), ours is located on the wardrobe wall, kitchen side. If your is a new 2005 layout it may be different but if it is the older style (Door at the front) then the wiring runs up into the kitchen units and along into the drinks cabinet where the booster box is, all cables are dropped down to the sockets from there. Fairly simple to do and it is a good aerial. 
PM me your e-mail address if you want some photos.

Paul


----------

